# X-tractions Release 3



## Macs_Little_Car (Oct 25, 2003)

What about these??


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

WOW!

Looks like the case size will be 6 now?

Thanks for the Info,
Keith


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2005)

Looks like it right now anyway......


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Gotta have the Nomad.


----------



## nick danger (Apr 7, 2002)

*My Eyes!!!*

Ok, let's get serious a minute, guys.

I see two of the most homely looking cars on this planet. Guess which two?


NICK DANGER


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

So what's up with the Javelin and the Buick? They don't fit the theme at all.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Lots of folks will be scrambling to get the Nomad. Guess it's time to start setting a little money aside. I'm thinking these will bee like TJet series 6, two of each car per case......fine with me. Both set sets look good.



Dear Ford:

See how cool it is to make a set of slot cars? Good PR for you, fun cars to run for us........give us our 40th anniversary Mustang set.


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

pickeringtondad said:


> So what's up with the Javelin and the Buick? They don't fit the theme at all.


The Buick is what Biff Tanner drove when he crashed into the truck load of manure.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

pickeringtondad said:


> So what's up with the Javelin and the Buick? They don't fit the theme at all.


No, but they needed to get another run out of the mold or those are recycled from an earlier release. :devil: rr


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

My only complaints are with the color choices , let go through them shall we. 
X tractions 
Back to the Future cars - correct , good job. 
Black with flames Nomad - Awesome I will take a dozen ! 
Javalin - Blue with stripes , different looks ok , I take it. 
Buick - in all silver would be great and accurate. BUT NO lets paint the hood and trunk black , NO thanks 
Corvette - Did we alreay see a all red corvette . Pass 
Mopars - 
Charger - red w/black top and stripes , Very Nice 
Cuda - lemon twist w/ black hockey stripe, Nice 
Challenger - plum crazy - what is up with the white hood scoop ? 
Cuda- muoulin rouge , black hood , lets pray the stripes are black also. 
Charger- chrome blue already done 
Challenger - sub lime green again already done . 
Who in the world picks out some of these color combo's !


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Look on the bright side...
We don't have to worry about removing ugly bird tampos or other ugly tampos from the bodies...
I just hope the chassis have improved in quality.
If the chassis were improved the cars would be worth buying no matter what body was on them...
Scott


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

WOOOOHOOOO!!! More slot cars! The Delorean will be a must-have for my kid, and I like the idea of maybe screwposting the old Ford for a Tjet. The Mopars? Well, I probably don't NEED more colors of the same stuff, but i know I'm gonna buy a couple anyway... I think I like the red Charger and the yellow Cuda for starters...

--rick


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

that 46 is begging to be chopped into a convertable.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I'll get'm all...and then some!


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I may not agree with all the color choices but I am THRILLED there are more slot cars coming out.


MOO - If we want RC2 to continue making slot cars we need to support them. No support = no more slot cars.


MORE MoPars!!!!

Marty


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I am glad to see new cars coming and I will definately buy them all. 

The Mopars look good, but so familiar. The R/T striped Chargers look good, as always. The Javelin is an interesting paint scheme and of course the Nomad looks nice, but haven't we seen these same bodies a gazillion+1 times already? The Nomad paint scheme is only a subtle variation on the R1 XT release. 

The BTTF cars do absolutely nothing for me. I'd much prefer a stock looking Delorean. I hope they used a modular mold so they can do a release without that cheezy crap on the back. I know, it's "true to the movie" blah blah blah and 8 year olds will love it blah blah blah. Still looks stupid. JL must have been grasping for straws to bring a second car, one that had such an inconsequential part in the movie, into this release. One a scale of 1-100 the Delorean was a 95 in importance to the movie. The Ford, a 2, only slightly above the manure pile at a 1. Maybe JL will put a 1:64 reproduction rubber manure pile in the box. The '46 Ford would have been great as a hardtop or top-down convertible for some dirt track race coversions.

Hey at least with the JL cars you know you're not going to get surprised by anything truly exciting to race and sports car enthusiasts. Like exotic sports cars, TransAm, CanAm, SCCA, or even the ubiquitous NASCAR. Just more bread and butter already-been-done American sedans and Hollywood fantasy cars from the creative minds of JL.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> Still looks stupid. JL must have been grasping for straws to bring a second car, one that had such an inconsequential part in the movie, into this release. One a scale of 1-100 the Delorean was a 95 in importance to the movie. The Ford, a 2, only slightly above the manure pile at a 1. Maybe JL will put a 1:64 reproduction rubber manure pile in the box.


And ya thought I was being cranky about Roscoe's cop car! Sheesh.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm suprised, I actually love the Ford, I hope they do it as a white lightning too. the red "tyco look" corvette could have been dropped, or at least painted a different color (yellow or green would be different) and I never been impressed with the Buick. Nomads are my favorite car, so they really could do a whole release of them in different colors and I would buy them all. the Javelins a cool car too, I just don't care much for the color, but at least its different.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I'm just not crazy about the top-up covertible look on the Ford. But it is an interesting departure. A brighter color would be nice too but painting is always an option. What color is the Javellin? I can't tell from the picture whether it's black or purple.

I wonder what the "new case pack size" means? 6-packs? Mixed XT/TJ cases?

I did hear that RC2 jacked up the prices to distributors on the upcoming releases and reduced the production numbers significantly. I doubt you'll see the F&F fiasco played out again with any of the remaining slot car releases.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

They have to recover some of the FF2 losses some how, eh?


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

When I see what the new prices are going to be it will give me a better idea as to how many I will be buying... I know I will be buying the X-tractions as the two "Back To The Future" cars are nice, but I already have enough Dodges. Esspescially the Chrome and pink ones... That Ford is going to look real nice as a convertable!


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

*I wonder ...*



AfxToo said:


> I wonder what the "new case pack size" means? 6-packs? Mixed XT/TJ cases?
> 
> I did hear that RC2 jacked up the prices to distributors on the upcoming releases and reduced the production numbers significantly. I doubt you'll see the F&F fiasco played out again with any of the remaining slot car releases.


I heard the same thing that RC2 is raising the price to distributors , BUT keeping the MSRP $14.95 . I guess that is an effort to get rid of all of the - " Online wholesalers and distributors " that sell to the general public for pennies above cost. I hope it works . At $14.95 these are still the cheapest slotcars out there. And although I know many who read and post on this board think that getting there cars so cheap is the greatest , and there is nothing wrong with getting a deal 6 months or a year after release on slow moving product , but the reality is that pre-selling at or near dealer cost really is bad business and terrible for the long term health of the product/ company.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

> but the reality is that pre-selling at or near dealer cost really is bad business and terrible for the long term health of the product/ company.


Yes, that would be true wouldn't it...
Scott


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Piz said:


> I heard the same thing that RC2 is raising the price to distributors, BUT keeping the MSRP $14.95 . I guess that is an effort to get rid of all of the - " Online wholesalers and distributors " that sell to the general public for pennies above cost. I hope it works. At $14.95 these are still the cheapest slot cars out there. And although I know many who read and post on this board think that getting there cars so cheap is the greatest, and there is nothing wrong with getting a deal 6 months or a year after release on slow moving product, but the reality is that pre-selling at or near dealer cost really is bad business and terrible for the long term health of the product/ company.


They already have raised their prices.....and not just on slot cars!

Slot's went up across the board by $1.00 per car (ouch!).....but they are still being listed as 12 per inner....maybe they are going with 2 of each per inner again!?!

I don't know what you guys are unhappy with, non of the cars are total repeats in the Xtraction group, and I love the red/red vette hardtop, and the dark blue Shelby treatment on the Javelin, just add numbers. To me, the 46 Ford is just screaming to have the top loped off and a continental kit stuck on the back! There are a lot of ideas coming to mind for this car. I see custom guys turning this into a: Lincoln, stretch Limousine, Dirt Tracker, Low rider, Drag car, Hard top (sand off the conv. top), Hot Rod show Car (opening hood, full engine bay detail etc.) should be plenty of room!

Just my .02¢


-----------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

I agree with SCJ on all the possibilities. That Ford has new dirt modified writtin all over it. Tilt nose drag car w/ blower and headers. No telling what will happen when MT Yoder gets ahold of that bad boy. My 1 1/2 cents . I will shut up now. Sundance :tongue:


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

Myself, I'm looking forward to the BTTF cars. The Mopar repaints, I don't need. I like the chrome, but I already have two different chrome blue Chargers. Some of my current XTs were duds. I need chassis moreso than bodies.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

There's no denying that these cars are great deals, even at MSRP prices. I'm in favor of whatever RC2 needs to do to keep everyone in the distribution channel happy. They need to develop and support a sustainable distribution and retail model that will keep the slot car program healthy for a long time and not kill off the few remaining hobby stores.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I'm glad to see some pictures and release dates. I really like the Javelin. Some meatballs with numbers and instant Trans-Am/SCCA racer. I like the rest except for the Buick. Biff wasn't driving that car when he hit the manure truck. It might have been the 46 Ford. They were in the fifties in that sence. I would like to see some new bodies though, but I'm encouraged to see some new releases coming. Johnny Lightning did a good thing for those of us that can't afford to pay high prices for reproduction bodies. It was almost 6 short years ago when JL/PM introduced the first Pullbacks. Meijer sold them for $2.99 each. Saving me $22.00 to $12.00 per car, depending on which bodies you bought. Then a couple years after the pullbacks came the JL Tuff Ones were released. Savings for me are $5.00 to $7.00 per car. I hope RC2 sees this and keeps producing future realeases. I'll be asking the hobby store we race at to order a couple of cases of this XTraction release. Randy.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Strong proof of future releases is always good news! 
Iwas content paying $15.00 for new Tyco releases from TRU, so the price is fine with me.
I will pick up a few of the Fords myself, and maybe the Jav', but it's not a priority.I do like it, though. 
I would suspect we will see this casting in future releases, so I don't think finding one will be too difficult, and they will probably be around for a while. I'm sure they will be hot (like all the others) when it first hits the market.

I'm glad we get a new Ford--even if it's not the "set" originally promised.

Cheers..


----------



## Anti-Cop (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm more inclined to pick up Xtractions because I love the MT chassis. The price also helps me love them.  I'm hoping RC2 doesn't drop slot cars. Always nice to see new releases, even repaints, although I as well am craving more bodies. Hopefully all goes well and over the next few years they support it and drop new bodies at us.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Just bring them on. Keep them coming! :thumbsup: rr


----------

